# Photography locations in Dubai



## RaniMatta (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello there, this is my first post over here 

well i'm not sure if i'm posting in the right place or there are other sections for this.

Me and my friends have a small photography club (around 8 - 10 mostly amateurs) and i was looking for a nice place we can go and take some photos. now that it is too hot, outdoors are out the question.

basically it should be somewhere where we can spend couple of hours or so. 

any suggestions will be appreciated :help:


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

If you are willing to spend the entry fee, and have decent equipment, I would suggest the aquarium...


----------



## ilovewine (Aug 20, 2013)

if you want indoors there are only malls here. You can goto aquarium as suggested by imac or to gold souq in dubai mall only. dubai mall has lots of places. my personal favourite is festival city mall during the sunset time. the burj khalifa view from there is amazing during sunset but then its outdoor.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i wouldn't suggest outdoors is 'out of the question' Just limit your time outside.
Spend half an hour - head inside for a feed / coffee and cool down, then set off again.
Maybe avoid 11.00am to 3.00pm, but after that, i'd say you can spend some time outside..

early / sunrise is a great time and not too warm.
same goes for sunset.

try the fruit market / fish market / souks / creek / desert / marina
everywhere is a potential opportunity


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

These threads have some good info too:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ocations.html?highlight=photography+locations
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...tography.html?highlight=photography+locations


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

The Madinat is beautiful.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jinx said:


> The Madinat is beautiful.


I hope this s a joke! One of the most surreally plastic fantastic locations in Dubai.
Can't stand it.


----------



## shezaa (Jul 27, 2013)

Garhoud Bridge is a wonderful spot for a bit of night photography...


----------

